# [SOLVED] UPS connection issue SOCOMEC NETYS PE/PL

## motosauro

Hi all

I own a socomec UPS (USB) and I'm trying to use its warning features on a gentoo server

socomec provide their own monitoring software for linux and this is good enough for me

The issue:

When I connect the usb cable to the server a device gets created: /dev/usb/hiddev0

The socomec software tells that connecting to the ups is impossible though

The same software works flawlessly if I boot a systemrescuecd (gentoo based)

I tried grabbing the .config of the sysresccd kernel (3.2.33-std311-i586) and use it to configure the server's kernel (3.8.13-gentoo-i586), but the problem persists

I noticed one small difference between the two environments when I plug the usb cable in:

```
"Broken" 

[21116.956040] usb 4-2: new low-speed USB device number 3 using uhci_hcd

[21117.120382] usb 4-2: New USB device found, idVendor=0665, idProduct=5161

[21117.120391] usb 4-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[21117.120398] usb 4-2: Product: USB to Serial

[21117.120404] usb 4-2: Manufacturer: Cypress Semiconductor

[21117.162602] hid-generic 0003:0665:5161.0009: hiddev0,hidraw0: USB HID v1.00 Device [Cypress Semiconductor USB to Serial] on usb-0000:00:1d.2-2/input0

"Working"

[  145.704248] usb 2-1: USB disconnect, device number 3

[  153.066048] usb 2-1: new low-speed USB device number 4 using uhci_hcd

[  153.282100] usb 2-1: New USB device found, idVendor=0665, idProduct=5161

[  153.282109] usb 2-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[  153.282115] usb 2-1: Product: USB to Serial

[  153.282120] usb 2-1: Manufacturer: Cypress Semiconductor

[  153.324362] generic-usb 0003:0665:5161.0006: hiddev0,hidraw0: USB HID v1.00 Device [Cypress Semiconductor USB to Serial] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1/input0
```

The "Working" case uses generic-usb instead of hid-generic, but I haven't been able to figure out anything from this

Permissions are the same on both cases:

```
crw------- 1 root root 180, 96 Jul 31 02:12 /dev/usb/hiddev0
```

lsusb:

```
Bus 002 Device 004: ID 0665:5161 Cypress Semiconductor USB to Serial
```

The quickest solution is to boot the sysresccd kernel and then chroot in the old environment, but this is of course a horrible solution

I'd really like to get to the bottom of this so any help would be appreciated

P.S.

I just tried booting sysresccd and launching the monitoring software from inside a chroot and it doesn't work, so I guess it's not a kernel issue after all

----------

## motosauro

I solved the problem, well at least kind of

The UPS has both USB and Serial ports

I bought a M/F Serial cable and connected the UPS with that. 

The ttyS0 device gets created and is working, allowing the Socomec software to talk to the UPS

Just a word of advice to others with the same UPS: official instructions are misleading regarding the connection configuration

They tell you to configure the ttyS0 device using JBUS-P protocol, slave di 1 and 9800 rate, but it isn't working (at least for me)

To get it working I had to set it  up using PH protocol, 2400 data rate and slave id 1

After all the issue with USB must have been some change in the kernel driver for usb-to-serial since I got it working with a couple of < 3.2.something kernels 

Anyhow it's working now so I'm fine with this workaround

I didn't try to use NUT yet but I think it should work. If I have time I'll give it a try and post the results

----------

